# Speakers suddenly sound A LOT softer...



## alexrezniz

My speakers seem very soft compared to what they used to sound like.  I turned up the volume and nothing really seemed to happen, then I realized it was already up all the way, on the speakers themselves and on the computer!  

All I have done is gotten a new desk and the speakers are now up on a shelf about 3-4 feet higher than usual, now about 6 feet from the ground (2.1 Cyber Acoustics).  My mom usually complains that it goes through the wall and her whole desk is shaking/vibrating, but not anymore.  They have been on the shelf for about a week now, but I didn't notice it 'till last night. 

Any reasons why they would suddenly become a lot softer?? have only had them for about a year.


----------



## jdbennet

blew the speakers?


----------



## bomberboysk

Windoze volume turned down perchance?


----------



## cohen

If you have an dedicated sound card, see if it has come out of the slot......


----------



## alexrezniz

I'm sure I didn't blow them, i don't listen to them that loud, it was mainly just a test.  I turned windows volume up all the way, with the speakers up all the way, but only to see if it would become loud.  I don't use a sound card, i just use my onboard HD audio.

Since i moved my speakers i have left them up all the way cause it's annoying to have to stand up to change them everytime, but i leave my windows volume low and i change with that instead now. Would that have any effect at all?


----------



## Ultranothing

You've probably checked these already, but...

Dive into the BIOS and see if there are any sound specific settings you need to change,

Make sure you've downloaded the latest drivers from the manufacturer's website (don't rely on the CD drivers or OS drivers - go straight to the source and get the latest, super-duper ones),

If on Windows, go to the Sound applet in Control Panel and make sure the volume is cranked up high there (it's an easy place to overlook when the system tray has its own volume control) 

It may sound crazy, but if you've installed or changed any settings, it may have adverse effects on other parts of the computer.  

There's also the possiblity that the connections between the speakers and PC are a bit loose, so they may need a wiggle.

How are your speakers powered? If they're mains powered, they should be able to churn out a reasonable volume. If they're not mains powered, that might be part of the problem.

If your running stereo speakers through the computer rather than a receiver, the sound card doesn't have the power needed to drive them.  You can get a decent stereo receiver for around $100 or less and an decent entry surround, e.g. Onkyo,  for about $175.  If you don't want to get a receiver, I'd go with a decent set of computer speakers.  I have an older set of Creative I Triegues that sound pretty good, although I'm now running the sound card through a reciever.


----------

